# CPU-Kühler für ASRock Z77e ITX gesucht.



## Jens92 (30. August 2012)

*CPU-Kühler für ASRock Z77e ITX gesucht.*

Hey leute,
der Titel ist Programm. Such einen bis zu 40€ teuren CPU-Kühler für mein ASRock z77e itx Mainboard. Verbaut ist es in dem Bitfenix Prodigy. Gerne auch Turm Kühler. 
Was halt wichtig ist, der Abstand von CPU bis zum PCIe ist sehr eng. Der Intel Boxed Kühler passt genau hin. alles was breiter ist wird schwierig

hoffe ihr wisst ein paar gute


----------



## LuckySlevin83 (5. September 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für ASRock Z77e ITX gesucht.*

Hallo, 

ich habe das gleiche Problem wie du...ich suche auch einen passenden Kühler. Da am meisten ja die ASUS Boards verbaut haben


----------



## BitFenix DE (5. September 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für ASRock Z77e ITX gesucht.*

Wenn der PCIe Slot nutzbar bleiben soll muss man den Kühler leider meist drehen, wodurch der Airflow nicht unbedingt optimal ist. 

Generell sollte aber jeder flache Towerkühler bis maximal 185mm Höhe passen. Hier kann man sich nach vorliebe bei Modellen von zb Noctua, Thermalright oder Enermax oder eine anderen favorisierten Marke umschauen.


----------



## LuckySlevin83 (5. September 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für ASRock Z77e ITX gesucht.*

Ja das mit dem drehen habe ich schon viel gelesen...

Da ich meinem "Haupt-PC" schon einen Noctua DH14 habe, würde ich mich in dem Lager Noctua auch nochmal umschauen (da ja bei Noctua es eine Kompatibilitätsansicht gibt fällt es etwas leichter)... Ansonsten werde ich mal paar verschiedene ausprobieren.  Man muss eben erstmal wissen welche in Frage kommen würden.


----------



## BitFenix DE (6. September 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für ASRock Z77e ITX gesucht.*

Ich hab hier mal ein Bild gefunden, wo sogar ein Dark Rock oder Dark Rock Pro 2 normal ausgerichtet passt. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob die Maße beim Asus ITX Board leicht anders sind als bei dem von Asrock.

Bild: blackrockpro2nzuvt.jpg - abload.de


----------



## LuckySlevin83 (6. September 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für ASRock Z77e ITX gesucht.*

Danke für das Bild. Ich habe mal bisschen recherchiert und festgestellt, dass bei dem ASUS wo diese Lüfter verbaut der Sockel woanders liegt.

Ich habe das Modell ASRock H77M-ITX und das Board Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe ist die Variante wo es passt aber dementsprechend auch mehr kostet. Fast das doppelte. Ich habe mir versuchsweise die Corsair H60 mit zusätzlichen PWM Lüfter bestellt. Mal schauen ob das was wird  Wird mein erster Versuch, viele Meinungen gehen zum überdimensioniert bis .... Und wenn das nix gescheites ist, geht diese wieder zurück und ich schaue weiter


----------



## Jens92 (9. September 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für ASRock Z77e ITX gesucht.*

ja ich würde mich dies bezüglich eigentlich für einen topblow lüfter interessieren. weil wenn ich nen tower kühler nehme, dann muss ich ja darauf achten, das wenn ich ihn drehe, sich der lüfter auch von jeder seite anbringen lässt. Denn es bringt ja nichts wenn der die luft nur vor die gehäusewand blähst.

lässt sich der macho denn drehen & der kühler dann so anbringen, dass die luft nach hinten raus geblasen wird?


----------



## Fischer995 (9. September 2012)

Hmm schwieriger Fall. Ich rate eigentlich nie zu dieser Lösung da ich der Meinung bin Lukühler sind besser aber hast du mal über eine Kompaktwakü nachgedacht?


----------



## Jens92 (10. September 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für ASRock Z77e ITX gesucht.*

wakü wäre jetzt nicht so mein fall, wollte schon bei luft bleiben. oder kennt jemand einen guten topblow kühler der passen würde? oder einen turm kühler der nicht breiter ist, als der standard boxed kühler von intel?


----------



## BitFenix DE (10. September 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für ASRock Z77e ITX gesucht.*

Der Macho 120 ist recht kompakt.


----------



## Jens92 (10. September 2012)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für ASRock Z77e ITX gesucht.*

laut internet scheint der macho 120 wirklich zu passen. ich kann es leider gerade nicht nachmessen, da ich zuhause zu besuch bin. 
ich denke ich werde mir in 3 wochen einfach mal beide bestellen, & dann einfach mal rumprobieren. 

darf man die lüfter dan trotzdem noch zurückschicken? (werde ihn nur dranhalten & nicht richtig montieren oder irgendwelche schutzfolien entfernen)


----------

